
White House tried to force 3M to send masks from Singapore to US - notlukesky
https://www.ft.com/content/cee34681-5f47-416b-9cbc-d824e9eec68e
======
sharemywin
Anybody that thinks 3m isn't doing anything but war profiteering during a
pandemic is fooling themselves.

If as*holes buying up pallets of toilet paper can't sell it on amazon, why
should 3m be allowed to sell to the highest bidder on a world market.

------
samizdis
De-paywalled here: [https://archive.is/gS9hB](https://archive.is/gS9hB)

See related HN posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22769901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22769901)

and also

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22769288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22769288)

